# General > Book & Author Requests >  Add Faulkner to authors list

## Okaybee

I was surprised that I did not see William Faulkner on the authors list.. Unless I missed it.

----------


## Charles Darnay

There are certain copyright issues that prevent online texts being made available. Faulkner falls in this category.

----------


## dznovels

link for authors list plz

----------


## dznovels

i like all works for faulkner

----------

